# POC Airboat Fly Fishing Guide Recommendation?



## rclester89 (Jun 16, 2010)

Only Kidding...Sorry, I couldn't resist.

I'm looking for suggestions on guides running a poling skiff out of the POC area that are equally knowledgeable as they are patient. This is only my second summer on the bow. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sorry, No Technical Poling Airboat Available...LOL*

These Traditional & Micro Skiff Guys will take good care of you.

http://www.captainscottnull.com/
http://www.captaintomhorbey.com/ 
http://www.mangrovefly.com/
Dr. Gonzalo Vargas 281-242-9775


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

lol

check out www.captainmasonm.com in your search


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i laughed!


----------



## doublehaul60 (May 14, 2017)

*POC Fly Fishing Guide*

Check with Tom Horby.
Knows his stuff has had success on tarpon in POC.
Makes great spoon flies.

03121701.jpg
Captain Tom Horbey
[email protected]
361-983-2263


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Top_Dog said:


> lol
> 
> check out www.captainmasonm.com in your search


Thanks Top dog!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

bro, get your hips up under you...you're gonna hurt your back.


----------

